# Puppy Growth.



## Kentuckycoalmine (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi There, 

I have a 6 month ole female Vizsla puppy who weighs 29 1/2 pounds. I was told she'll reach 45 lbs. (like her mother). At what age does the Vizsla stop growing? Will she continue her growth up to 12 months? - Hayley


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Kentuckycoalmine.

Have a look at the thread marked "Size Poll" that will give you a general idea of size.

From what I have read on the forum I believe that they usually reach their adult height at about 1year but continue to mature and fill out until they are two. 

Sounds like your pup has a way to go


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe that18-24 monthes is when they will typically stop growing and filling out. My guy finished growing in height at about 16-18 monthes and didnt finish filling out in weight till almost 2 yrs


PS. We want pics


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our female is 7 mos and 32 lbs so were on the same path. I can tell you out male didn't stop maturing until about 20 months.


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Us too, our girl Denali is 6 months old and only 30 pounds so far. She's very skinny too and we just increased her food for about the 4th time! Wish I had her metabolism!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is a male, he is 10 months and weighs in at 48 lbs. He has been this weight for 2 months now, but his body is definitely still changing. He is still getting taller, so we are expecting him to fill out his new frame in the coming months.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Well Whistler's at 5 months and 2 weeks @ 45lbs. I think he's going to be huge. No worries, he gets lots of playtime so he's not struggling with the weight; his father was on the big end of the spectrum!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

I had Baxter weighed yesterday and he is now 22lb. Is that heavy for his age of 13 weeks?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is 6 months and just weighed in at 36 pounds. She has slowed a lot in growth recently, only gaining 2 pounds this past month.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Layla is 12 weeks and is 19lbs, she is a skinny minny, her ribs show but she is looking really well. I think she is going to be one of these smaller slim looking Vizslas and I'm happy with that. My other Vizsla Bella is a huge big boned sort, so it will be nice to have a big one and a little one, I think they will look good together


----------

